# Spinning Coin



## snaremop (Jul 14, 2007)

Took this last night...what do you think? C&C please.


----------



## jon_k (Jul 14, 2007)

You won't be making the big bucks with this on a stock photography website.  However, I like it.

It's something I've never thought of before (though I don't take much in the house unless it's macro) and shows the interesting path a coin takes in its spin.


----------



## his4ever (Jul 14, 2007)

I really like how it shows the motion.  Also the colors are neat too!


----------



## WingedPower (Jul 14, 2007)

snaremop said:


> Took this last night...what do you think? C&C please.



Wow, looks cool, though I have to agree with the previous poster... not going to make it in stock photo agencies. Perhaps if it was a closer shot and if the coin was facing the camera. 

Was the flash at the beginning of the exposure window at at the end for this shot?

Pretty
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 cool!

Btw, a spinning dradle(sp?) or perhaps some spinning dice, close up, would be great!


----------



## snotshake (Jul 14, 2007)

Really cool shot! As others have said, I wouldn't have thought to have done that. Did you have someone else spin the coin or did you get it started and quickly press the shutter?


----------



## snaremop (Jul 15, 2007)

snotshake said:


> Really cool shot! As others have said, I wouldn't have thought to have done that. Did you have someone else spin the coin or did you get it started and quickly press the shutter?



Thanks - I spun the coin and then quickly chased it with my camera to get the shot.


----------



## DwainDibley (Jul 15, 2007)

Nice effect there!  The only thing for me is it could have done with a less distracting background, and as someone has already said perhaps have the coin's face facing the camera rather than the side but great effort!


----------



## KaleyEs (Jul 17, 2007)

I agree with DwainDibley.. I think the background is somewhat distracting.  I love the coin though.  The colors are great and the rim is nice a sharp.


----------



## Midnight Reign (Jul 17, 2007)

I like the movement in this shot.


----------

